# My other babies



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

This is Delila, she looks so grumpy but she just loves to play outside. I feel a little bad for her because she's a little emotionaly damaged. i adopted her from my friend who was moving and couldnt take her and when i went to get her her cage was in a small room with the door shut and her nails looked like they hadnt been clipped in forever nor her cage cleaned. i worked with her for a while and now she comfortable playing on the ground with me but she's still nervous around all people and very territorial when it comes to her cage. sigh*








This is patches, why her name is patches? ask a 4 year old me that question and maybe youll find out lol. its funny cuz she's a lab with no patches at all. she was the love of my life and followed me everywhere but sadly she past away a couple years ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

i think if she alive still,she will be miss you


----------

